# A Beautiful Shawl - Free Pattern PDF



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

http://www.berroco.com/sites/default/files/downloads/patterns/Berroco_FreePattern_DArcy.pdf


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Thank you - beautiful shawl


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

really pretty


----------



## ocdknitcase (Aug 18, 2015)

Thank you. Beautiful lace shawl.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lovely, thank you for the link.


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Sweet


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

thank you :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

That's very nice. Thanks for the link.


----------



## RobynMay (May 14, 2012)

Thank you for the link. It is a lovely shawl and has jumped the queue to right near the top ...


----------



## Rita Ann (Jan 17, 2012)

Thank you..love the shawl...


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

Thank you so much!


----------



## Bfirebaugh (Feb 16, 2012)

Thank you! This is definitely on my to-do list.


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

It is beautiful - thanks


----------



## slmhuffman (Apr 15, 2015)

Thank you for this beautiful shawl download.


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

Thanks for posting.


----------



## Toddytoo (Sep 6, 2012)

Thank you very much for the link - lovely shawl.


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

Thanks :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

really pretty, thanks for posting


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Thank you! I really like the shawl! I can't say that for the rest of the outfit though!


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

Thank you for the link!


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

Nice shawl!


----------



## FLStephanie (Feb 14, 2013)

Thank you. It's beautiful.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Beautiful lace shawl.


----------

